# Best mirror app for iPad to PC and other screens



## seaturtle (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm looking for an app to mirror my iPad onto a screen, in particular, my PC desktop. Ideally, the receiving device (PC, SmartTV, etc) won't need to download anything. I found a few, AirBeamTV, EasyCast, which broadcast to the web and so that's quite a neat solution. All I need to do is to open a browser, go to the connection or url and it's done. 

However, they all have problems of some kind. Does anyone know of one that works very well? Ideally, also free? It's a bit much to ask since many of them are relatively cheap, but still. *cheapskate*

Others like Mirroring360 and iTools need you to download something for the PC as well. This is not always convenient, especially when I am using a public computer or something.


----------

